# Overused/Annoying/Unoriginal Youtube Comments



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

So yeah...Just some comments that people leave on videos that have gotten REALLY old or just annoying.

-Chuck Norris Jokes
-Thumbs up comments
-Comments about the number of dislikes
-What cube!?!?!?!
-People who leave comments before checking the description
-NO LIFE
-Generic comments about being Asian
-What song?!?!!?
-Comments about what number comment you are

I might add more that I forgot.


----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

Umm... okay? Do you have a reason for posting this?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 9, 2011)

not really in cubing videos, but in like all the Rise Against videos they just flame Bieber. Sort of annoying


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> not really in cubing videos, but in like all the Rise Against videos they just flame Bieber. Sort of annoying



You can pretty much look up any song with any artist and there will most likely be a Bieber comment. Even when the video has nothing to do with him. Annoys the hell out of me. 

The worst has to be the "Thumbs up if you..." or any "dislike" related comments. They're tacky, unoriginal, and plain old attention whoring.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

I find some jokes about the people who disliked funny. They can be original too.
The soviet Russia jokes have potential to be funny, but they never are.


----------



## goflb (Apr 9, 2011)

how about the im 3 months old and i like this song... blah blah blah


----------



## Magix (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, the dislike jokes/begging for thumbs up/justin bieber comments get really annoying, what I did to prevent that is.. I simply don't read comments anymore.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 10, 2011)

First!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

"Thumbs up comments are stupid and pointless. Thumbs up if you agree."


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> "Thumbs up comments are stupid and pointless. Thumbs up if you agree."


 
lol


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw one once that was like "I really hate when people do this, but thumbs up if you..."


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 10, 2011)

comments about the like/dislike bar eg. x people missed the like button

you know

stuff


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 10, 2011)

Going off of the thumbs up comments, I hate when people say "Thumbs up if you are the 303rd viewer!" or whatever the view count gets stuck at on recently uploaded popular videos. Also when people say "1000 likes but only 300 views?!?" like the uploader hacked YouTube or something.


----------



## Magix (Apr 10, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I saw one once that was like "I really hate when people do this, but thumbs up if you..."


 
Whenever comments/posts start with "You probably won't read this, but.." or "I really hate it when people do/say this, but..", I automatically won't read it.


----------



## JyH (Apr 10, 2011)

x People thought the Dislike bar said "Dis-I-Like"


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

PLEASE DONT READ THIS. YOU WILL DIE IF YOU DONT COPY AND PASTE THIS TO 5 OTHER VIDEOS IN 147 MINUTES.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2011)

co za asy


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

From Encyclopedia Dramatica


Spoiler



Every Comment Ever Made 
Every comment ever made by idiots on YouTube include: 
you wasted 5 mins of my life. (Regardless of how long the actual video is.) 
thumbs up if X!!! xD 
Advertisements suck (regardless of what it is) 
The X amount of people who disliked this are ______. 
Ytwatchdog touched you with his PINGAS! 
lul 
YHUR JUST JELOUS OV (Name of Person your making fun of, ex. Justin Bieber) BCUZ HE HAZ MOAR SUBZ/ALL THE GURLS LUV HEIM!!!!!1!
PINGAS 
FEDOR WOULD KICK BROCK LESNAR'S ASS 
BROCK LESNAR WOULD KICK FEDOR'S ASS 
YOUR GRAMMAR SUCKS! GO BACK TO SCHOOL! 
this song is so much better than Justin Bieber's ****. 
"I only came here because it was just on (name TV program the YouTube video was just referenced on). lulz"
"RIP MJ" 
"**** WMG" 
"First." 
"sick" 
"This song is dirtier than an African kid's foot, bro." 
"ＴＨＩＳ　ＶＩＤＥＯ　ＭＡＤＥ　ＭＥ　Ａ　ＭＡＮ" 
"Any sane person would not believe in God." 
"Where are her parents???" 
"HAHA nice video man, I laughed hard, check out mine and make sure to subscribe"
"****, I know. but hey, do you want to watch FREE TV on ur PC? Just g0 2 (insert website name here)"
"I want the (exact length of video) of my life back" 
"And I jizzed in my pants." 
"Pwned" 
"WATCH:;'FREE,MOVIES,.,ONLINE*!,``ＷＷＷ.ＷＡＴＣＨＦＵＬＬＭＯＶＩＥＳ４.ＴＫ" 
"CL1CK_MY_NAM3_and_watch-my_vid**eoturoial_on_how-to-DOWNL0AD-*t*his_great-game_and-other-PC-*PS*3-XBOX360-and-PSP-games-FOR*-FREE"
"^ GET=THIS=GAME=AND=OTHER=PC/PS3*/XBOX360/PSP=FOR=FREE=AT=MY=SI*TE=NO=REGISTRATION/SUBSCRIPTIO*N=REQUIRED.>JUST=CLICK=MY=NAME*<"
"LOL OWNED LIKE A *****SLAPPED GINGER KID" 
"SUB 4 SUB?" 
"COOL STORY, BRO!". 
"FIND HAWT GIRLS AT CAMAZON DOT COM!" 
"SEXY GIRLS AT CAMZHOME DOT COM!" 
"9/11 TRUTH OMGZ BUSH DID IT!" 
"FAIL" 
"OMG THAT IS SOOO WRONG" 
"W0W SHE REALLY NEEDS T0 FORGET AB0UT iT AND L00K F0R S0ME0NE BETTER THEN J0E!"
"Copy & paste if you like this video" 
"Get a life *****!!" 
"Your gay" 
"SEE PROFILE" 
"Jews did WTC" 
"LAWL PAUSE AT 00:26" 
"RON PAUL REVOLUTION" 
"AMERICANS SUCK!" 
"AMERICANS RULE!" 
"OMG SO HILARIOUS! LOL!" 
"FAKE!!!!!!!!!" 
"fake and gay" 
"PLZ DON'T READ One day a young girl was killed in a car crash. If you do not post this comment 20 times in the next 10 seconds she will kill you when you go to sleep"
"WHAT SONG IS THIS?" 
<transcribe the punchline of the joke in the video here> 
YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS 
Ron Paul 2012 
GET A LIFE AND A GIRLFRIEND A HUR HUR HURRR 
****** (Automatic if the video has a black person) 
IF YOU DON'T LIKE THIS [MOVIE/TV SHOW/TOPIC/BOOTY GIRL/KIND OF PORN] DON'T WATCH IT HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!
The middle finger copy/paste that people do just because the autistic kids want to fit in with everyone else who dislikes the movie.
If your family is craving something delicious tonight, cum in a frying pan, put on low until the cum caramelizes and add a delicious layer of chilled diarrhea over top. Let the diarrhea cook until the consistency of scrambled eggs and than fill your rectum with sulfur and kerosene and spray it all over the pan. You may want to stand on a stool above the stove while adding the mix. Garnish with grade A long-cut foreskins and voila!!! A great tasty meal the entire family can enjoy!
"IF U DON'T LIKE THE SONG THEN DON'T LISTEN TO IT LIKE HOLY ****K!!!!!!!!" 
"You can't play the song right. You're one 36th of a beat off which is very obvious to musical gods like me. LEARN SOME TEMPO N0OB!!!!"
"COME TO <INSERT COUNTRY NAME> AND I WILL ****ING KILL YOU!!!" 
"OMG RICK ROLL'D XD" 
"Juggalos rule!" 
Gay Thuggin 4 Life 
"O.B.A.M.A: One Big Ass Mistake America!!" 
"yer a nerd" 
"Come and say that shyt to mah face Byotch!" 
"This video makes my balls soft and my anus sting." 
"Go **** ur brother u dum mother****er and eat ur muther's yogurt with turkay meat u dirty white nygga wit no like that lives in tha basement wit a mouse stuck up that ass and burger grease leakin from your **** you fukin transsexual."
"Please, learn to ****ing spell. Thank You." 
"STFU Family Guy is the best show ever and way better than South Park. If you don't like Family Guy why bother commenting?"
(Topic) sux lololol (Other Topic) iz wayyyy better!!1!!!1 
Did he/she/it die? 
"...Only the time will tell us if he will be a real jenious..." (ACTUAL QUOTE) 
"Dude.....that's some screwd up siht" (copypasta) 
"Look!, "example of user is better then you" as the other "example of user" is right, don't ****ing continue replying, give it up already, you can't win".
FAGGOT! (automatic on Adam Lambert music videos) 
"If your not going to listen to me, don't reply or watch my videos". 
"Obama is the Antichrist!". 
"I win against your argument, since reading this, I already disabled my comments on this video". - Typical.
"look at whose talking...stephen ..what ever his name is oh yeah i got ti..stephan slave...thinks he can write..psh..getta lyfe dude..and stop hating on stephenie's skillz..".
"The Simpsons are better, don't watch Family Guy, it's random. 
"This looks shopped, I can tell by the pixels". 
"KILUMANATI" 
"OMG, YUORE SICK. I HOPE (Insert fatality description here) HAPPENNS TO YOU DICK".
"Watch The Obama Deception" 
"omgz i love the jonas brothers! ill bet ur music sucks! ur just jealous bcuz there hot and ur not!"
YOU ****ING WHORE! THE JONAS BROTHERS ARE THE WORST BAND EVAR! YOU DON'T KNOW **** ABOUT MUSIC! WHY SHOULD I BE JEALOUS OF THREE FAGGOTS WHO HAVE GAY SEX WITH EACH OTHER!? "Mexican"
"Adding comments have been disabled for this video." Usually from a video that once contained a lot of negative comments which caused butthurt from the uploader.
"Those crazy vaginas" 
"hey there have you noticed waht oneshot said om your channel he said that the earthquake in haiti has a multikill and that he plans to summon a nuke over 9000 to wipe out japan and taking haiti withh it and he finds more of the earthquake stuff horry to be laughable and funnt and that guy i am telling you he is aracist you better start to comment on his channel" Typical response to troll laughing at weeaboo killcount.
"(Amount of dislikes) people are Justin Bieber fans."


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thumbs Up.
Justin Bieber.
x people bla bla bla (comments on the rate system).


----------



## ianography (Apr 10, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> co za asy


 
Nice.

What I hate are the comments that say something along the lines of, "Check out my channel to get an iPhone". They get on my nerves.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't stand when I leave a comment, it gets top thumbs, and 3 weeks later people are still responding to my comment.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I can't stand when I leave a comment, it gets top thumbs, and 3 weeks later people are still responding to my comment.


Ah yes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxvSquazVU&lc=mzzTe7GjiihMiKiILx-OQIuNmZZSgXz1n294kzKEkaA


----------



## HaraldS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ever heard of [email protected]@2 the fb killer


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 10, 2011)

"Fake and ***", unless the video actually is fake and homosexual.

I always give thumbs down when someone asks for thumbs up.


----------



## flan (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the bit where he solved the rubiks cube!

12 justin bieber fans dislike this

come to think of it though its pretty hard to post a useful comment on most videos.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2011)

The "lolben"s. It's funny for a little bit, but....


----------



## Magix (Apr 10, 2011)

Once upon a time I went to a youtube video, and it was amazing, and some dude was like "I liked 0:43-0:59" (random example), so I went "I liked 0:00 to 5:00" (if the vid is 5 mins long). I had never seen comments like that before and it was original, now the comment sections are flooded with this as well.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2011)

Magix said:


> Once upon a time I went to a youtube video, and it was amazing, and some dude was like "I liked 0:43-0:59" (random example), so I went "I liked 0:00 to 5:00" (if the vid is 5 mins long). I had never seen comments like that before and it was original, now the comment sections are flooded with this as well.


and "it starts to suck after 5:01"


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 10, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> PLEASE DONT READ THIS. YOU WILL DIE IF YOU DONT COPY AND PASTE THIS TO 147 OTHER VIDEOS IN 5 MINUTES.


 
fix'd

Youtube comments make me sad.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> fix'd
> 
> Youtube comments make me sad.


 
The immaturity of YouTube users makes me sad.


----------



## Magix (Apr 13, 2011)

"Where did 0:57 go?"
"Omfg youtube skipped 0:57"

etc, etc, assuming video is 58 seconds long. That **** has started up recently. Youtube apparently skips the second before the last second of every video, and EVERYONE feels the need to point it out.


----------

